# Suburban with leveling kit



## Spots and Dots

Here are pics of my Suburban:

Before leveling kit:







After 2.5" front leveling kit:







After tires and wheels (275/60/20 Wrangler Silent Armors)








The back end is a half inch lower than the front, to the fender wells. I'm thinking about a 1" rear lift, but that's alotta work...


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Why? The rake is designed in because it optimizes fuel economy by lowering the drag coefficient for all the mechanical bits on the bottom of the vehicle, and help maintain laminar flow over the hood and windshield. On a boxy high drag vehicle like a suburban you need all the help you can get.


----------



## C.Hern5972

Looks Good...


----------



## Spots and Dots

Pocketfisherman said:


> Why? The rake is designed in because it optimizes fuel economy by lowering the drag coefficient for all the mechanical bits on the bottom of the vehicle, and help maintain laminar flow over the hood and windshield. On a boxy high drag vehicle like a suburban you need all the help you can get.


Because I wanted to.

My fuel mileage disproves your theory, though. Before the tires, my mpg was not noticeably changed (i drove my normal 450 mile week). Adding the larger tires does consume a little extra pusholine, and my speedometer/odometer are off. I suspect it cost me a mile/gal.


----------



## DSL_PWR

I will start out with, it looks cool. Then move on to the reality of it all.

It is costing you way more than that. Only time and your pocketbook will show you that. 

Might want to purchase some ball joints, shocks, front bearings, and front tires. That front end will wear out fast like that. 

Good luck.


----------



## goodwood

what dslpwr said is true. 

chevys ride a little low imo. a spacer kit should give you a little more ground clearance. good for houston floods and light offroading. plus it looks better.


----------



## Brute

Looks good. 

I dont wnt to be a downer but those leveling kits will make your front end wear premature. Had a 2008 siverado leveled and relaced all kinds of stuff before I sold it at 80K mi. I have a 2010 that I left factory just put some different tires. Has 78K mi and havent had to replace any thing. 

I agree they look better but be prepared. Also, the rear blocks from around an 05 are taller. It will level you if not raise the rear .5" if you want to go that route.


----------



## outlaw38

Looked better before the leveling kit. May want to get your headlights adjusted so your not looking in the top of the trees.


----------



## Pintabo

Looks much better after you added the new tires/wheels. Guess the other posters don't understand the concept of leveling/lifts - we don't lift our trucks bc we care about mileage or wearing out parts - we do it bc we like the look!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

We understand, and you will too someday when you get the wisdom to realize that function and cost are more important in life than posing.


----------



## justinsfa

Burb looks good IMO...

Maybe its a Chevy thing, but I have held leveling kits on my last 3 vehicles... 11 years and 370k miles with no problems... Albeit, they have all been Toyotas with coil springs and diff drop spacers.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

I think it looks good. I've been wanting to put one on my AWD Denali XL but no one seems to make one for it.


----------



## thabeezer

HillCountry Hunter said:


> I think it looks good. I've been wanting to put one on my AWD Denali XL but no one seems to make one for it.


Call the guys at Extreme Offroad in Katy. A friend of mine got one put on there for a AWD Denali XL. I believe ProComp makes it.


----------

